# Diagrama de un amplificador Chino modelo hyf618 ?



## nar (May 26, 2020)

Hola hermano mis mas gratos saludos, busco un diagrama de un amplificador Chino modelo hyf618, ¿Pueden ayudarme?


----------



## moonwalker (May 26, 2020)

Como siempre les he respondido a muchos colegas, encontrar diagramas en la web concerniente a amplificadores chino con una marca extraña, es una tarea crucial. Mayormente los circuitos usados ya son estándar o son frecuentemente usados en diferentes marcas de amplificadores. Coloca fotos de tu amplificador y que tipo de transistores conforman la etapa de salida.


----------



## emilio177 (May 27, 2020)

si.. porfavor una foto del equipo y placa amplificador geacias  los nombres van cambiando de pais en pais


----------

